# Boys ski weekend



## twinplanx (Oct 17, 2013)

Our little group is in the beginning stages of planning our 2nd annual outing.  We are a group of pretty good skiers,  a couple of knuckle draggers ;-) and one beginner who tries to keep up lol.  As an additional twist this season, one of the guys will be bringing his oldest son.  We are planning on a weekend at Sugarbush, so any leads on a condo would be appreciated. I figure lift tickets will be procured thru Liftopia, unless there is a cheaper option for a random group of guy's who are lucky to ski 4 times a year. Last year we had a place in the Glades condos IIRC Being on the shuttle route made that convenient, ski-in/out would be ideal.  But keeping our budget in mind perhaps there is something in town that will work for us?  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Oct 17, 2013)

How many people?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

Good idea!  Be sure to spend some time at Mount Ellen!  Also try to hit MRG.  And for a change of pace try Middlebury College Snowbowl...dirt cheap, neat terrain, nice lodge and lifts, and uncrowded.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 18, 2013)

About 6-8 guys... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip TB! I would love to get back to MRG(only been once) but Middlebury could just work with the snowboarders... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wintersyndrome (Oct 18, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Thanks for the tip TB! I would love to get back to MRG(only been once) but Middlebury could just work with the snowboarders...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



MRG: "Ride it if I was allowed by the grumpy old man co-op."


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 18, 2013)

If you decide on hitting the snow bowl one day you can get a Mount Ellen only ticket for the day at the bush. Its a good amount cheaper and  there's more than enough trails and glades to keep you busy for a day at least and even some good low angle glades for your novice that all can enjoy.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 18, 2013)

wintersyndrome said:


> MRG: "Ride it if I was allowed by the grumpy old man co-op."



Relax DMC! I got an extra set up handy if you want to try skiing again... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 18, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> If you decide on hitting the snow bowl one day you can get a Mount Ellen only ticket for the day at the bush. Its a good amount cheaper and  there's more than enough trails and glades to keep you busy for a day at least and even some good low angle glades for your novice that all can enjoy.



Am I missing something?  The snow bowl you refer to is Middlebury?  Or do you mean Mt. Ellen? I have been a member of this forum long enough to know that is where the action is ;-)... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Am I missing something?  The snow bowl you refer to is Middlebury?  Or do you mean Mt. Ellen? I have been a member of this forum long enough to know that is where the action is ;-)...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Bowls are great.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Am I missing something?  The snow bowl you refer to is Middlebury?  Or do you mean Mt. Ellen? I have been a member of this forum long enough to know that is where the action is ;-)...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Maybe just my wording... Trail boss mentioned Middlebury Snowbowl first. I was just adding that if you were going to possibly go to the snowbowl and only ski one day at Sugarbush a Mount Ellen only ticket would save some cash and provide more than enough terrain for the day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Maybe just my wording... Trail boss mentioned Middlebury Snowbowl first. I was just adding that if you were going to possibly go to the snowbowl and only ski one day at Sugarbush a Mount Ellen only ticket would save some cash and provide more than enough terrain for the day.



Yeah that is what I heard too.  I can understand the confusion though.  

As to MRG, it is what it is.  I know 'boarders get fired up and all, but there are lots of other places that are just as good or better.  I think it is just the whole psychology that makes folks upset.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 20, 2013)

OK sounds legit.  Nothing to get fired up by, just do as the bumper sticker suggests... I will likely have some more time to explore the MRV then the other guys who have wives & kids.  I've also been hoarding my PTO to use at my own discretion. 
  I will likely check Middlebury out if the snowboarders can not be convinced to kick it old school. Hell of place to see if you still got it lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 23, 2013)

We rented this condo last January for three nights.  It was awesome.  2 miles from Sugarbush and like 7 miles from MRG, 40 minutes from Stowe.   https://www.facebook.com/pages/25-Sugar-Run-Vermont/147975441924254  Heather is the condo owner.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 25, 2013)

^ hey thanks!  I will definitely look into that.  Is this just one or multiple units & 1 or 2 bedrooms? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Oct 25, 2013)

We stayed in a rental about 3 miles from Sugarbush in March about 6-7 years ago. Skied Sugarbush the 1st day with scratchy conditions and upper lifts on wind hold, although they were able to run Castlerock, had an ok day. The next morning all the SB lifts were on hold, so on a hunch I called Bolton Valley and was told that all the lifts were running and they were getting dumped on, while we had no snow at MRV.  After a 40 minute drive and barely making it up the snowy access rd, we were in heaven. Up to 2'+ of fresh powder, I never skied in the woods so much before in my life. We would just follow tracks into the trees to see what we could find. I was really glad that I had a helmet that day!  We even skied a ways into the night before quitting.  When we arrived back at the rental, not a flake of new snow had fallen just 30 miles away.  If you're looking for "old school" fun, give Bolton a try if they've had fresh snow recently.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 25, 2013)

^link for the condo? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 26, 2013)

OK after further review 25 Sugar Run will not be able to accommodate a group of our size. Any other ideas? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## laxski (Oct 28, 2013)

If Mount Snow is an option we have condo that Sleeps 8 2 bedrooms plus loft 2 1/2 bath 1 mile away from mountain with shuttle service and a ski home trail off mountain which runs to our place.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 28, 2013)

VRBO link

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rental...hrooms=2-plus&property+type=Condo_or_Townhome


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 28, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> VRBO link
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rental...hrooms=2-plus&property+type=Condo_or_Townhome



Now that's what I'm talking about.. Thanks WWF ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## timm (Oct 28, 2013)

No help on the condo but for lift tickets rather than dealing with Liftopia I suggest:

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/quad-pack


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2013)

Bolton is another good option for a side-trip, especially if you dig BC.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Bolton is another good option for a side-trip, especially if you dig BC.



Yes it is some if steepest glades and so few people, snow fall almost as the same as what Stowe gets.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 29, 2013)

Bolton is on my radar, but without a true touring setup I'm hesitant.  I do not get to ski enough to explore everything NVT gas to offer... :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 29, 2013)

*has

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 29, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about.. Thanks WWF ;-)



Be sure to say hello when you come to the MRV.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 29, 2013)

We were using regular alpine gear, and there is a lot of lift serviced woods to explore, more than what is on the trail map.

We did wander pretty far off to the west of the Wilderness lift and only hit the cutoff back to the bottom of the lift by accident, but my younger brother missed it. We waited for 30 minutes before seeing him slogging through the snow after a 20 minute hike back up to the lift.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2013)

We have two boy's ski weekends every year. Been doing it for close to 20 years. Same thing we're usually a group of 6-8 but have had as many as 20. The first one this year is already set for Dec. 6-7.

Can't help you with a place to stay as we have our own place.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 29, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Be sure to say hello when you come to the MRV.



You know I will   

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> We have two boy's ski weekends every year. Been doing it for close to 20 years. Same thing we're usually a group of 6-8 but have had as many as 20. The first one this year is already set for Dec. 6-7.
> 
> Can't help you with a place to stay as we have our own place.



I would love to get together with this group more often.  But with all the combined obligations the logistics of just one weekend gets to be a lot of work...  Years ago we rented a big place just off the Killington access road.  I  think we had about 20 people + turntables lol That was a mixed group of skiers/nonskiers united to party   Our focus(and our money) is on the skiing these days. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 30, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I would love to get together with this group more often.  But with all the combined obligations the logistics of just one weekend gets to be a lot of work...  Years ago we rented a big place just off the Killington access road.  I  think we had about 20 people + turntables lol That was a mixed group of skiers/nonskiers united to party   Our focus(and our money) is on the skiing these days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



We try to get to the mountain by the crack of noon. Don't always make it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2014)

So, the holiday madness has settled down and it's time to seriously get planning for this trip. It's too bad winter seems to have taken a hiatus of its own. But looks like we will be aiming for the last weekend in February or the first weekend in March to do this and that gives winter plenty of time to get its act together. Anyone have some good leads on lodging for either of these weekends?  I know I have asked before, so thank you for your earlier responses, but now that we have a better idea of when I figured why not ask again. I believe the consensus will be to ski Sugarbush but anywhere in Northern VT is fair game. With the way this winter has gone so far I wouldn't rule anything out... I say we should go where the snow falls, but I may be outnumbered. Watch this space, fell free to join us once we work out the details. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

OK we seem to have a handle on the lodging. I've been perusing liftopia lately for deals at Sugarbush. I only saw one package and that was no good. Has Sugarbush dialed back on liftopia by offering there own Internet only price, or is there some place else to purchase discounted Lift Tickets? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> OK we seem to have a handle on the lodging. I've been perusing liftopia lately for deals at Sugarbush. I only saw one package and that was no good. Has Sugarbush dialed back on liftopia by offering there own Internet only price, or is there some place else to purchase discounted Lift Tickets?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Vermont Travel Card 51$ to go get some Bush any day but Saturday. You can use it at lot of other Vermont hills to


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Our 1st boy's weekend this year (Dec 6-7) was a lot of fun as always. We skied K with 2 fer coupons. "Da Boyz" actually got to the mountain before 10am this year, must be a new record. Our 2nd one is planned for April 11-12 but I think we might push it back 2 weeks to the week after Easter, at least I'd like to. There were 8 of us in attendance for the 1st one this year with a couple of guys backing out at the last minute. The tradition continues.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 26, 2014)

Although our "group" has progressively gotten smaller we will be on the mountain this weekend.  If any other AZers will be up there, check in here. Hope to see you there  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you at Sugarbush this weekend?


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 26, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Are you at Sugarbush this weekend?



We will be heading up Friday. My  nephew may be joining us & he will need lessons. So the annual tour may not be possible, but we should be able to meet up for a few runs  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

